
Shell Game: Canadas Lax Disclosure Laws Open Door to Tax Fraud, Money Laundering - kspaans
https://thetyee.ca/Opinion/2017/01/02/Canada-Disclosure-Laws/
======
kspaans
A logical follow-on from my post recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298820)

